# Mucus build up in throat



## bestmum

I'm getting really bad mucus in my throat that just sits there ... I can't get it out. That and my nausea together, it's killing me. When I try to cough it up I end up throwing up. When I eat the food just sits there and I can feel it. I'm feeling just awful:(


----------



## BabyDeacon

yep i had this!!! to get mine out i took a deep breath and exhaled very quickly,, i cannot stand mucus it make me sick anyways but yesterday i just coughed and it all came out (TMI) sorry,, i feel so much better now! it will get better!


----------



## we can't wait

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well! I had this in early pregnancy, as well. It's awful! It makes you gag even when you aren't feeling nauseous! I'm not sure of away to help it-- I just kind of dealt with it. I treid to cough it up & spit it out- gross, I know. :sick: Maybe some of the other ladies will be more helpful, though.

Good luck! Hope you feel better soon! :flow:


----------



## iwannabeamom

Hey! I am 8+2 and I have this real bad. It is so gross and it makes me feel SO sick all the time. I threw up a total of 8 times yesterday and I kept saying something is stuck in my throat. I looked and I had those little white balls back there. SO GROSS.. They went away and I went to sleep last night at 7:00pm and woke up this morning when my alarm went off at 7:30am. It was by far the hardest day yesterday. Praying that it goes away in a few weeks.


----------



## MrsH86

Hi, I've had this almost constantly, which I hope you don't, but I found some days are better than others so it's been bearable. When I had my sickness it was the worst so I can sympathise. Coughing just encourages the sickness grr. I saw a doctor a few weeks back and he advised me for excess mucus to fill a bowl with boiling water and breathe it in, Vicks added in helps if you have a cold. Also drink loads! In early pregnancy I found drinking water really difficult, but any fluids will help loosen the mucus and then it can be removed easier i.e not by coughing up and then being sick.

I hope it eases up for you, I know it's really horrible and when you are already feeling so rough, be it from fatigue or sickness, the last thing you want is this. Hope this helps x


----------



## WannabemomV

I have the mucus- but mine is coming up. Blah every time I clear my throat- Its gross.. I just thought that maybe I had a touch of a bug or something..


----------



## LorelaiLana

I am in my 2nd tri and I had the same in my 1st tri as well.

I cant gargle for saving my life...so the only thing is had to wait for the vomit response to get it away and my body figured out that that is the only way its going to get it out of my system.

Otherthings that REALLY helped me are.
1) Biting on a clove , i left one over night in my mouth.
2) Bitting on a petal of Star Anise for as long as I can.
3) Lots of honey and lemon in hot water.
4) Humidifier.
5) 1/2 paracetamol morning and just before going to bed for 3 days.
6) Bio guard disinfectant air freshner.

It took abt 2 miserable weeks for it to get over, but it did!

Also I bought a bioguard dis infectant air freshner and use it after visitor are gone - usually our neighbourhood kids who come home and sniff and coughs. That seemed to have helped as well.


----------



## AngelBunny

ive had a lot of this its nasty. i use a neti pot it means pouring mild salt water into one nostril & letting it flow out of the other using a special pot. its totally pain free, medication free & it really cleans all the crap out of you nose & sinus & reduces nasal drip so it wont settle in your throat so much. its also really refreshing & improves your breathing, & reduces chances of you catching a cold as it flushes all the germs out. really works! id swear by it. its a yoga practise - this is the one i use https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yogis-Nosebuddy-Ultimate-Neti-Pot-500ml-Pink-/170537601027?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Natural_AlternativeTherapies&hash=item27b4d54803#ht_2482wt_905 xx


----------



## billlumbergh

yeah i've got a bit of this going on, especially first thing in the morning, i find getting the hubby to immediately bring me a peppermint tea does wonders :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies, I am so glad someone has posted about this :thumbup:

I have been lucky and had no nausea/sickness but I seem to have to cough up mucus whenever I brush my teeth and any time I get up in the night :shrug: I really have to gag sometimes to get it all up, it's horrid! I don't suffer with it during the day, just night and when I first get up x


----------



## GilmoreGirl

bestmum said:


> I'm getting really bad mucus in my throat that just sits there ... I can't get it out. That and my nausea together, it's killing me. When I try to cough it up I end up throwing up. When I eat the food just sits there and I can feel it. I'm feeling just awful:(



omg I'm so glad I'm not alone!! I was up ALL last night with this! -My husband thought I was crazy! -And I've got all this extra saliva that keeps making me sick. Gah! I don't remember having this with my other pregnancies, so I'm completely caught off guard! 

I hope everyone is feeling better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Luvingmom

I have been having the same issue for a while now and have no idea how to get rid of it. I never had it or nausea with my first 2 and they were girls ugh lol. I need ideas how to get rid of it.


----------



## Luvingmom

I also cant stand gargling anything just makes me puke


----------



## CrzyCrtJesta

GilmoreGirl said:


> bestmum said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting really bad mucus in my throat that just sits there ... I can't get it out. That and my nausea together, it's killing me. When I try to cough it up I end up throwing up. When I eat the food just sits there and I can feel it. I'm feeling just awful:(
> 
> 
> 
> omg I'm so glad I'm not alone!! I was up ALL last night with this! -My husband thought I was crazy! -And I've got all this extra saliva that keeps making me sick. Gah! I don't remember having this with my other pregnancies, so I'm completely caught off guard!
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling better soon!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I have had the same thing with both my previous pregnancies and its horrible. Also good to see that I'm not alone.


----------



## Mommie Lisa

I have the exact same problem. I constantly have something in my throat and sick. I never have had bad allergies but now it feels like a severe case. If I eat, its always stuck at the back of my throat and I can actually feel it floating around (gross right). Its very annoying and I'm constantly coughing and that makes my throat sore. There's a constant build up of saliva in my mouth also. If I try to gargle or put my tooth brush to far in my mouth, that's an automatic gag and throw up fit. I expressed to my doctor about me being sick all the time and she prescribed to me, promethazine. So it helps out with the nausea and the side effect of the medicine is a dry mouth so that actually worked in my favor. Promethazine is actually used for allergies so it cleared up my mucus build up. I have to constantly use it to stay "fixed" though. 

ps...only bad side effect of the medicine is that it makes you very drowsy and high at times


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ugh god this is my only pregnancy trouble really. I feel sick at times but not too bad but every morning I have a lump of stuff I want to cough up at the pack of my throat but I know that if I cough I will throw up. I try to half cough it out and any cough instantly makes me gag and since I haven't thrown up yet I refuse to try to cough it out so I just have it all the time. :nope:


----------



## liveandlove04

Yes!! I have this and it's sooo annoying. I live in Florida and its so humid I suffer from allergies and asthma. I usually just allergy pill myself up and I'm good... But now I can't and it sucks


----------



## liveandlove04

Luvingmom said:


> I also cant stand gargling anything just makes me puke

Yes!! Not only can I not stand to gargle - my gag reflexes won't allow it .


----------



## chulie

Oh ladies I've found a home. This is ME!!! I had it for 7 months with my last pregnancy and I prayed I would escape it this time but seems not. And once dd got heavier I would puke and pee :( it's awful!!!! And if I try and avoid throwing up I'm just ill and gross all day. My dr gave me something. A nasal spray, but it didn't help enough for me to continue it. What do we do ladies!?!?


----------



## naria

So glad its not just me with this. I was beginning to worry that i was sick or just weird


----------



## happigail

This is me toooooo I've been Googling like mad, it's called pregnancy rhintis (sp). Mine has gone down onto my chest and I'm all rattly, it's making me really panic that it's something else as I have terrible health anxiety. Trying to stay realistic tho, and seeing you other guys have it too makes me feel better, sorry!


----------



## Soon2bemum

Hi ladies I had this all the way through my first pregnancy & was told it could be a sign of a boy ??? Low & behold I had a boy. Not sure why this is or if any truth in it but so far 19 weeks now & none with this pregnancy. Will just have to wait another 21 weeks to find out. Hope you all get some release soon x


----------



## totott

I was having this problem too for weeks. My doctor prescribed me anti-cough medicine, as well as an inhaler and nothing worked. It turned out that is was being caused by acid reflux. I took Pepcid AC (Tums alone didn't knock it) and the coughing immediately stopped. I recommend trying it, even if you don't think you have acid reflux. It wasn't obvious to me that was the issue and took the Pepcid when my acid was really bad one day, and suddenly the coughing just stopped.


----------



## magicbubble

Has anyone had this from week one? I've just had it for the past hour and may be being too optimistic but I vaguely recall having the same symptom with my little boy. But I might be making that up in my head &#128522;


----------



## jessybaby25

I'm almost two months and I keep coughing up mucus. Why am I coughing up so much mucus. It doesn't make me sick or anything but it is a bother.:growlmad:


----------

